# Brewtus IV brew boiler is not fully heating



## JP9 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi everyone. i am new to the forum and have a question as the seller of this machine only wants me to send it back. i want to check a few things before i do that. So the vacuum relief valve was leaking and they suggested to change the pressure stat at the same time as the machine is 3 years old. so we replaced both of these and since we did that the brew boiler will not heat all the way up. it goes up to around 60 deg C and just wont go any more. I checked the voltage coming in to the stat and it says 0. but the output to the steam boiler says it is on...weird. the PID shows that the brew boiler is on by the little dot but it just wont heat all the way up. any suggestions for checking this out? It is a direct plumbed machine and since changing out the Vacuum relief it now constantly leaks when the water is left on and the machine cools down. It never did this before. I know that there have been other posts around this but not any that i could find where the element does work but does not heat all the way up.

TIA


----------

